# Are nocks glued into Carbon Arrows?



## Mark 42

I bought two sets of carbon arrows on fleabay.

One set is Game Winner Terminator Carbon Arrows.

The other is Xtreme 4060 Pro Hunter arrows.

It appears to me that the plastic nocks are just pressed into the 
tubular arrow shafts. I figured this out when one of the cockfeathers
was not aligned - it looked like they put the odd colored feather
in the wrong position.

The nock was tight, but I was able to rotate it back into position.

When I started checking, it turns out that all of the nocks in my
carbon arrows appear to be just pressed in - not glued like I expected.

Would it be a good idea to clue them in to make sure they don't get
out of alignment and I inadvertently shoot one with the feathers
in the wrong position.

The Game winners also almost all had tip inserts that I was able to
spin when I tried to tighten field points in them. I can see where
those were glued and the glue didn't stick to the carbon shaft wall.
They were fairly tight, but some would have pulled out in a tough
target material. I read that 3M DP390 epoxy is the thing to use for
gluing them back in. Should I use that on the nocks too (I pulled
all of the nocks out; they may be too loose to press fit back in
even if they aren't "supposed to be" glued in.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Spotshooter2

No , you are not supposed to glue the nocks in. If you break one , how are you going to be able to replace it if glued in. THey are a press fit nock.


----------



## Mark 42

Oh, that makes sense.
A lot easier than drilling & hogging out with a dremel tool :laser:

I suppose I could also dissolve them with solvent :mg:

I actually used MEK to glue a nock to an aluminum arrow.
I was cleaning nocks and noticed MEK made it sticky, so I put
some MEK in the loose nock and put it on the shaft while the 
surface was soft & sticky.


----------



## bucks/bulls

No there press fitted for multiple reasons,easier to noc tune,easy 2 replace if needed,glue is a bad idea


----------



## Mark 42

I guess I'll press fit them back in.

Thanks :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

i have noticed that a few of my nocks eventually turn on me a bit after several shots. that being said i end up with a clearance issue . i know they are not to be glued in but what would one use if they wanted to glue them in? many adhesives will weaken the plastic nocks and cause failure which is not good either. but i am pondering the thought of glueing my target arrows nocks in the shaft...


----------



## Spotshooter2

Reezen, instead of gluing them in , use some cellophane from the kitchen. Just put the cellophane over the backend of the arrow and then push your nock in. The thickness of the cellophane will make it a nice snug fit.


----------



## rossguy27

Normally as soon as I put a new nock into a shaft I wrap the nock with some teflon tape. seems to help with a tighter nock fit for me


----------



## reezen11

Spotshooter2 said:


> Reezen, instead of gluing them in , use some cellophane from the kitchen. Just put the cellophane over the backend of the arrow and then push your nock in. The thickness of the cellophane will make it a nice snug fit.


ahh thanks that is a great idea. will do...:thumbs_up


----------



## ivacic

Spotshooter2 said:


> No , you are not supposed to glue the nocks in. If you break one , how are you going to be able to replace it if glued in. THey are a press fit nock.


x2:thumbs_up


----------



## Mark 42

The first one that I found loose, I put just 1 drop of superglue on and 
pushed it back in (about a week ago)

Then, I noticed all of them were not glued in, so I pulled all of them out 
to make it easier to clean the inside of the shafts so that the tip inserts
will stay glued in (which is how this all started). I couldn't tell which one 
I had super glued... so I just twisted and removed all of them figuring when 
I got to that one I would know.

The nock came out okay. It must have been one of the tight ones.
So I think a very small dab of superglue used very sparingly might work okay.
It did this one time, but YMMV.

I'm going to try the cellophane idea. I assume you mean that cling wrap...
real cellophane is hard to find anymore - some hard candy is still wrapped in it.
Real cellophane would probably work even better, but I'm not sure where you 
could buy it these days... maybe in craft supplies.

As you may have guessed, this is a new hobby for me.
My daughter went to summer camp & came back wanting a bow.
I said okay, if she wants to buy one. Both kids bought small bows,
so I dug out the compound bow I built from a kit 30 years ago.
The vanes had crumbled (plastic can rot after all)... long story short,
$400 into arm guards, shooting gloves, quivers, fletching jig w/ all 3 clamps 
(the jig was what I started out to get), and a recurve bow for me.
And a lot of late nights on fleabay!

So now I better use all this stuff or my CFO will kill me!

There's an archery range nearby with a huge indoor range, outdoor range, and 
a 28 position field archery course winding through the woods. I'll probably
hang around there if I can find time - connecting with other enthusiasts
might keep me inspired. For now we just shoot in the back yard.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*A walmart bag works great also*



Spotshooter2 said:


> Reezen, instead of gluing them in , use some cellophane from the kitchen. Just put the cellophane over the backend of the arrow and then push your nock in. The thickness of the cellophane will make it a nice snug fit.


Just press fit them in by pushing them through a walmart bag


----------



## Mark 42

ex-wolverine said:


> Just press fit them in by pushing them through a walmart bag


:thumbs_up Why didn't I think of that? :thumbs_up

(Don't answer) :icon_joker:


----------



## GradyWhite

Since there's a club nearby, I suggest you wander over there & talk to some of the folks. Often clubs, particularly those with indoor ranges, offer classes for the youngsters at a very minimal cost. 

Who knows, you might even get bitten by the field archery bug yourself. I've yet to meet a field shooter who won't take the time to take a newbie under his wing. As far as I'm concerned there's nothing like field shooting.


----------



## Mark 42

GradyWhite said:


> Often clubs, particularly those with indoor ranges, offer classes for the youngsters at a very minimal cost.


My wife is going to home school this year. Our local public skools will
pay for curriculum, including art & P.E. - so she is thinking of having them
join the 4H and do archery. She asked about lessons for kids at the club,
but it sounds like they don't have anything that structured. Bremerton
has the "Flaming Arrows" 4H Archery (organization... team? club?)



GradyWhite said:


> Who knows, you might even get bitten by the field archery bug yourself..


That's exactly what I'm afraid of. :mg: I already have way too many hobbies.
The field archery course is really impressive. They have really well constructed
long boardwalks over the wetland areas and bridges over the creeks.
At least it's not expensive. $106 per year for a full family membership.
If I didn't spend 3 hors per day commuting I would probably commit
to going 2X per week.


----------

